# Greetings from Alabama



## Harley18RK (Aug 19, 2019)

Welcome Aboard


----------



## rapids (Feb 28, 2003)

Welcome to AT from northern Illinois.


----------



## Dyehard (Dec 17, 2020)

Welcome from Moulton, AL.


----------



## archeryfanatic1 (Dec 13, 2017)

Welcome Valley Dawg to AT forum from SE Wisconsin. Lots to learn here to improve your archery skills.


----------



## Flat-Broke (Mar 3, 2006)

Welcome to AT


----------



## HunterBow78 (Aug 19, 2021)

Welcome from Indiana!


----------



## ValleyDawg (7 mo ago)

Thanks!


----------



## ValleyDawg (7 mo ago)

Dyehard said:


> Welcome from Moulton, AL.


We aren’t too far apart then. I am over close to Jasper. Probably hunt some of the same public.


----------



## Dyehard (Dec 17, 2020)

ValleyDawg said:


> We aren’t too far apart then. I am over close to Jasper. Probably hunt some of the same public.


I used to hunt Bankhead a good bit but I only hunt private land these days.


----------



## atjurhs (Oct 19, 2011)

welcome from Huntsville. there's a great shop up here called Custom Archery Custom Archery Center



https://customarcherycenter.com/?fbclid=IwAR0JWX3BaKMcQNxDqf3M_6xKbHsuYDxaXqoikIi5vVDfUFaL5C8JfGKPwnU


----------



## Daddymac (Oct 27, 2014)

Welcome!


----------



## DamionS (Jan 12, 2011)

Welcome!


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

ValleyDawg.


----------



## buttercup (Mar 3, 2006)

Welcome from Penn State


----------



## llanier44 (Feb 9, 2012)

Welcome from GA… I also hunt in Dale County AL


----------



## Dustin Clays (Dec 6, 2021)

Welcome from TX.


----------



## mkummet (Mar 11, 2021)

Welcome


----------



## Cla (Nov 14, 2018)

Welcome from Hayden, AL


----------



## S2G (Dec 28, 2021)

Welcome from gadsden al


----------



## ValleyDawg (7 mo ago)

Alabama is well represented here. Thanks for the warm welcome fellas


----------



## indarctos (Dec 17, 2021)

Welcome from IN!


----------



## Ybeaudoin (7 mo ago)

Welcome from Quebec, Canada!


----------



## ValleyDawg (7 mo ago)

atjurhs said:


> welcome from Huntsville. there's a great shop up here called Custom Archery Custom Archery Center
> 
> 
> 
> https://customarcherycenter.com/?fbclid=IwAR0JWX3BaKMcQNxDqf3M_6xKbHsuYDxaXqoikIi5vVDfUFaL5C8JfGKPwnU


Thanks for the recommendation.


----------



## ValleyDawg (7 mo ago)

Dyehard said:


> I used to hunt Bankhead a good bit but I only hunt private land these days.


I hear you. I hunted private here for a while but I live pretty close to Bankhead so started going there quite a bit. Saves a little money on leases every year 😀


----------



## epyon (8 mo ago)

Welcome from SoCal!


----------



## FLA Bowhunter (10 mo ago)

Welcome from panhandle of Fl!


----------



## solomtnhunter (Nov 24, 2017)

welcome to AT


----------



## Bamabowhunter (Dec 28, 2003)

Welcome from Chelsea.


----------



## Extremepilot1 (Dec 14, 2020)

ValleyDawg said:


> Fairly new bow hunter here mainly hunting public land whitetails. I really enjoy the site and look forward to learning and participating on the forums now as a member.
> Thanks,
> ValleyDawg


Welcome from San Diego (Originally central Iowa proud to say!). I got my first bow ever, 8 yrs ago (Hoyt Carbon Spyder Turbo and love it) and still feel very much like a newbie myself. AT here is a great resource for help and info. I'm doing my first 3D next weekend. Most here will tell you this, like most things, is a life long learning process thats also a blast, AND, can hopefully put food on your table, and make new friends too.


----------



## dbruchhaus (Jul 7, 2021)

Welcome from South Louisiana. Also another new bow hunter and have been able to pick up on some pretty good tips from members.


----------

